# Manhattan Midair



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 8, 2009)

Just back from a little morning railfanning, I turned on CNN to reports of a midair collision between a "tourist helicopter" and a light aircraft (said to be a Piper), over the Hudson River at the south end of Manhattan. Details developing, with one reported survivor as this is posted. Search and rescue operations underway, though apparently on nothing like the scale of the rescue effort following the US Airways Airbus ditching.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 8, 2009)

LINK to a story about this accident.


----------

